# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Καθαρισμός πλακέτες

## maiko21

Θα θέλα την γνώμη κάποιων έμπειρων για καθάρισμα πλακετας με υγρά σε μπανιέρα. Εγώ βάζω ισοπροπυλικη αλλοολη αλλά επειδή μου είπαν ειναι καυστική καλό ειναι να την βάζουμε με απιονισμενο νερό. Ποια η γνώμη σας

----------


## SW1JRT

> Θα θέλα την γνώμη κάποιων έμπειρων για καθάρισμα πλακετας με υγρά σε μπανιέρα. Εγώ βάζω ισοπροπυλικη αλλοολη αλλά επειδή μου είπαν ειναι καυστική καλό ειναι να την βάζουμε με απιονισμενο νερό. Ποια η γνώμη σας


 Αυτός που σου είπε οτι η Ισοπροπυλική Αλκοόλη είναι "καυστική", είναι ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ και ΑΝΙΔΕΟΣ !!!
 Με τσαντίζουν ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ οι βλάκες που δίνουν συμβουλές χωρίς να ξέρουν ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !!

----------


## tranzistor

Φίλε μου καυστική είναι μόνο αν θα την πιείς.
Και καθαρή αλκοόλη μπορείς να βάλεις αλλά είναι ακριβή.
Θα σου έλεγα να πάρεις ένα flux off σπρεί

----------


## maiko21

Το απιονισμενο νερό ισχύει ότι μπορείς να το διαλυσεις μέσα στην ισοπροπυλικη αλλοολη ή θα δημιουργήσει βραχυκύκλωματα; Εγώ γνωρίζω πως το νερό ειναι καλός αγωγός και δημιουργεί βραχυκύκλωματα; Το απιονισμενο νερό γιατί να διαφέρει;

----------


## SW1JRT

> Το απιονισμενο νερό ισχύει ότι μπορείς να το διαλυσεις μέσα στην ισοπροπυλικη αλλοολη ή θα δημιουργήσει βραχυκύκλωματα; Εγώ γνωρίζω πως το νερό ειναι καλός αγωγός και δημιουργεί βραχυκύκλωματα; Το απιονισμενο νερό γιατί να διαφέρει;



ΔΕΝ Διαφέρει....
ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θα σου χαλάσει τα πηνία και τους μετασχηματιστές.
Τα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα δεν νομίζω να κυνδηνευουν ιδιαίτερα.
ΕΝΟΕΙΤΕ οτι θα στεγνώσεις τις πλακέτες ΠΟΛΥ καλά με πεπιεσμένο αέρα και μετα θερμομπίστολο πρίν τις βάλεις σε τάση...

Εγώ πλένω μητρικές υπολογιστών σε ζεστό νερό με υγρό πιάτων.
Καθαρίζουν ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ, αλλα χρειάζονται παρα πολύ καλο στέγνωμα μετά.
Αρκετές απο τις μητρικές αυτές προέρχονται απο ψητοπωλεία και εστιατόρια και είναι κυριολεκτικά βουτηγμένες στα λάδια και το λίπος. ΜΟΝΟ έτσι καθαρίζουν....

----------


## JOUN

Ζεστο νερο και αυτο.Τριψιμο καλο με μαλακο βουρτσακι να κανει αφθονη σαπουναδα.
Μετα καλο ξεπλυμα με αφθονο νερο και αν θελουμε να το κανουμε τελειο ξεπλυμα με απιονισμενο νερο..
Το αφηνεις μερικες ωρες ορθιο να στραγγιξει και τελος στεγνωμα καλο με πιστολακι..
Δοκιμασμενο με επιτυχια δεκαδες φορες.

----------


## opanos

Πάρε ένα flux off να κάνεις την δουλειά σου! Τα καθαριστικά γενικής χρήσης και το νερό πιθανό να σου δημιουργήσουν πρόβλημα. Το ασετόν με πανί πάνω σε πλαστικό το λιώνει θέλει προσοχή. Η ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη (με όσον το δυνατόν λιγότερο νερό) πχ 99.999999%, είναι καλή αλλά εμείς την είχαμε για να καθαρίζουμε ταμπούρα και άξονες  από εκτυπωτές (έκανε θαύματα), παίζει να σου αφήσει ίχνη αν έχει τίποτα βερνίκια η πλακέτα.

----------

